# Ever experienced LOW dose shrooms? I want to be in control!



## forestgreen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would like some of your thoughts. Marijuana is my "drug" of choice. I am not a drinker. I have however experimented with Salvia which blew my mind and gave me a mostly negative trip. I was not AT ALL comfortable with the complete lack of control I experienced. I have heard a lot about shrooms and how they are definitely not as intense as Salvia, but I'd like to hear a little more from you guys. I want to start with a LOW LOW dose. What would that be, and how would it effect me?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## massbaster (Jul 7, 2008)

i have yet to take a dose of mushrooms that has left me out of control.

i laugh alot more and smile at more things i see, but function and drive reasonably well.

in fact i have had a few "close calls". well not that close, but being on shrooms made me not care as much, say hitting a curb when pulling in to park, or misjudging a corner and hitting curb. 

walking into branch, shit like that. stupid stuff that makes my friends die laughing, as well myself.

it will all depend on the person. but i can smoke a joint of chronic/hydro (400.00/ozstuff) and still drive and act reasonably normal. my wife takes 2 hits of anything and she is all done. put her on the couch and get a fork.

low doses will just make you feel good. i want to try and eat like 1/4 and see if i trip. never have, least not on shrooms, but damn do they make me smile......


----------



## nashbar (Jul 7, 2008)

i've taken doses that i was out of control. nothing ever happened, but i wasn't really able to move around or talk. high doses of lsd, mushrooms or MDMA.

say a person, never done mushrooms before, buys an 1/8oz (3.5g). that person could take 0.2g, see what happens. a couple weeks later, that person could take 0.5g, see what happens. then take 1g. then the person has a few experiences and still has 1.5g+ to up the dosage more.

i've taken very low doses, 0.1-0.5g and get a nice pleasant buzz. i can go out in public, be comfortable and lucid. i drink and smoke a lot and a low dose of mushrooms doesn't interfere with either.

it doesn't take much psilocybin (~0.5g cubensis) to dilate pupils, so i always wear a hat and glasses when going out.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 7, 2008)

shrooms are fucked in a way that it is unmeasurable dude, ive done 11 dried grams in one sitting witha buddy (day i got expelled from school, found it funny) and was chillin for 14 hours but still in control, then one time i was eating about 4 grams and passed out ina street for 5 minutes yelling things like "bounty makes thiungs better, grand theft auto, lysol and watermelons" etc etc, but .5s and shit are bullshit at least to me, ive eaten at least a pounds of shrooms in my day though , but i wouldnt ever think of expecting a newcomer to even get high off a gram, the shit doesnt work that way, you wont notice it till it hits you and then BLAM, low doses of shrooms suck cause your brain is still fully functioning, but with all the influences on thought from the chemicals (panic , anxiety, I ALWAYS thought about money, but i was a dealer so its just normal and other bullshit)

in my opinion shrooms were never emant to be a consciously done drug, its quite evident to all the ill side effects when awake and "mushed out cho mind", shrooms were meant and were originally used in meditation bnut thats not to say dont eat shrooms................ its fun


----------



## kasuhit (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it all depends on if your on an empty stomach or not. I've eaten a crap load of shroom and not felt anything, after eating regualar meals throughout the day, maybe eating a little more than nececarry (I am a hefty guy after all)

but other times I've fasted and drank nothing but water all day, then had only a gram or 2 or shroom powder and was feeling realy wierd/calm in good way tho. another time I overdosed and had to drop to the ground every couple a minutes cuz I was haveing such hardcore visuals.


----------



## kyaz1111 (Jul 9, 2008)

tacking mushrooms is not about taking control... is to loose all sense of "self" .. 
like mckenna said... culture is your operating system / mirale .. 
*Don't just eat a mushroom stem and see colors, eat the whole bag and see God one time in your life! A real God! Not some storybook bullshit God that's been fucking kicked in your head for the last 2000 years that you just accept with no logic what so ever, a real God that works for you. Everytime you deny your own logic, deny your own instincts, you deny your own God you f*cking moron."*

the book "Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World" will answer your question...
really think... what is taking control... r we...  

trip fine, just look for a place with lots of nature, no cars, no metals, no artificial structures.. just natures beaty all around you and enjoy,,, try tuning to mother earth  

or read the mushroom wisdom Martin W. Ball, anyway
trip good, trip safe, enjoy natures beauty
[FONT=&quot]Fly high
What's real can't die![/FONT]


----------



## kyaz1111 (Jul 9, 2008)

We have a need for certainty. So we presume that we know. That we control. That we are in control. But perhaps its our assumption that well be here tomorrow that keeps us from out capacity to live. And from our capacity to smile without reason.


----------



## andy07966 (Jul 9, 2008)

kyaz1111 said:


> tacking mushrooms is not about taking control... is to loose all sense of "self" ..
> like mckenna said... culture is your operating system / mirale ..
> *Don't just eat a mushroom stem and see colors, eat the whole bag and see God one time in your life! A real God! Not some storybook bullshit God that's been fucking kicked in your head for the last 2000 years that you just accept with no logic what so ever, a real God that works for you. Everytime you deny your own logic, deny your own instincts, you deny your own God you f*cking moron."*
> 
> ...


You're right about the nature thing, metals and buildings will give you a bad trip.


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for commenting everyone. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jul 9, 2008)

don't waste your time or money with low doses...


----------



## cream8 (Jul 10, 2008)

as terence mckenna would say in a nasaly high voice "do your reseach and then dont diddle the dose."...




fucking aye right terence rip!


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 10, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> don't waste your time or money with low doses...


What constitutes a waste of time is very subjective. If I had a nice body high with little or no visuals, I wouldn't consider that a waste of time at all. I can always eat more mushrooms if I feel like I am wasting my time. I take it low doses aren't for you, which is cool. I've just had intense experiences with other substances, and "intense" just isn't for me.


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright. Last night several friends and I went out on my boat in the middle of a large chain of lakes and ate mushrooms. I had 1.3 grams initially, and another 0.7 an hour later. I had the absolute best time of my life! Shrooms are amazing. I was so pleasantly surprised after being scared shitless from Salvia. What a great experience. I will definitely do this again when the time and environment is right. 

My suggestions for first timers... DEFINITELY pick a comfortable environment where it is OK for everyone to be loud! Otherwise, you might spend your whole trip worrying about pissing neighbors, roommates, or parents off. You will probably want to be outside at some point as well. Start with 1 gram and hold on to another gram to eat later if needed. Some will say a gram is not enough, but some people are way more tolerant of this substance than others. My initial dose of 1.3 grams was already amazing, but I decided that I wanted more. I'm very happy that I started slow. More is not always better.


----------

